# Learning to Fly Fish



## Feltonard

Wk05 said:


> Hey guys! Long time lurker around here. The stars have finally aligned and I recently got the chance to relocate for work to about 1hr north of Panama City/Destin and have a decent amount of time off. I’d been fly fishing once in the past when I was much younger on the NC rivers, but can’t even begin to remember the first thing about fly fishing, much less fishing in saltwater. Long story short, I loved it and want to take advantage of the beautiful area around here but don’t even know where to begin or how to fish the flats in this area. Does anybody know of any good outfitters or YouTube channels that could help point me in the right direction on learning how to fly fish salt water, or a good all round inshore fly rod/reel combo? Thanks glide your help in advance!





Wk05 said:


> Hey guys! Long time lurker around here. The stars have finally aligned and I recently got the chance to relocate for work to about 1hr north of Panama City/Destin and have a decent amount of time off. I’d been fly fishing once in the past when I was much younger on the NC rivers, but can’t even begin to remember the first thing about fly fishing, much less fishing in saltwater. Long story short, I loved it and want to take advantage of the beautiful area around here but don’t even know where to begin or how to fish the flats in this area. Does anybody know of any good outfitters or YouTube channels that could help point me in the right direction on learning how to fly fish salt water, or a good all round inshore fly rod/reel combo? Thanks glide your help in advance!


Save yourself while there’s still time!


----------



## fatman

my advice (which is worth exactly what you're paying for it) is to find a fly shop in the vicinity of the area you want to fish, and start patronizing them. Buy your fly rod/reel combo from them; you MAY pay a little more, but your patronage will buy you information about the local fishery. Every time you're in town, stop in the shop, and buy SOMETHING - may be a magazine, a couple leaders, something that shows them you're a "client" rather than just a one-time customer. The better they get to know you, the more open they'll be to helping.

Get out and fish; you'll run in to other folks on the water, and there's a chance you'll meet someone who'll give you a quick pointer, a fly that's working, or maybe even suggest a different spot. Hard to beat "local knowledge"

Just do a search on youtube - some stuff is better than others, some stuff is just good entertainment.

If you luck into a situation where someone invites you to fish, be the guy that offers to pay for gas, bring lunch, buy breakfast. You want to be invited back.

Edit: listen to Captain's Collective podcast, they interview a lot of guys from Florida Gulf Coast. Millhouse Podcast is good listening as well.


----------



## hollandbriscoe

Everything above is right on the money, but also this.......


----------



## Jason M

And see if there is a fly fishing club in your area or if the fishing club has a fly portion. You'll find people are willing to help in that setting.


----------



## norandi

I recently introduced fly fishing into my long list of hobbies and I highly recommend Mad River Outfitters YouTube series on fly fishing. Out of the many videos I’ve watched (and by many I mean all of them), Brian does a great job at breaking everything down from gear to technique.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Prime your lady by taking an inventory of her clothes, shoes, purses and jewelry and telling her that you will be buying three times that much gear to sling feathers and fur at fish. Don’t forget the boat is a given. If she likes to fish get her started with you. If you are single you might be better off...haha


----------



## fatman

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Prime your lady by taking an inventory of her clothes, shoes, purses and jewelry and telling her that you will be buying three times that much gear to sling feathers and fur at fish. Don’t forget the boat is a given. If she likes to fish get her started with you. If you are single you might be better off...haha


relates: do NOT attempt to teach your lady to flycast. Pay somebody else to do it, it's cheaper in the long run and results in fewer nights on the couch...


----------



## APoole

Old Florida Outfitters is a good shop in the area. And check out surf fishing on calm days. Walking up and down the beach you will see plenty of fish. Redfish (and other species) will come in super shallow so you usually don't even have to wade, or if you do wade it won't be more than ankle deep.


----------



## Ben Sheppard

Fatman is today with the advice. If you’re going to spend money and meet interesting people fly fishing will advance your travels


----------



## Wk05

Guys this is all awesome advice! I’m going to keep reading up and watching as many of the fishing channels until I can hit up Florida Outfitters! Fortunately, the better half said - if you’re buying a boat why don’t you start fishing? I may have lucked out haha!


----------



## Padre

There are 3 fly shops in the area. Old Florida in Santa Rosa Beach. Orivs in Sandestin and Emerald Coast Bait and tackle in Fort Walton. Brian at Old Florida will give you a free lesson if you are buying. Same with Orvis. The Panhandle Fly Fishers meets in Destin twice a month. They have a Facebook page. They also do casting clinics. If you are going to wade fish. I would try the north side of Choctawhatchee Bay around Choctaw Beach and Basin Bayou. Eglin AFB even has a flats recreational area in between those. You have to get a pass from Jackson Guard to fish that. All of those places, you can wade and sight fish. Also, Shoreline Church in Destin has a bunch of fly fishers that have skiffs that go to that church, including some of the pastors. They also host the Fly Fishing Film Tour. That is a good place to meet guys who fly fish.


----------



## DBStoots

norandi said:


> I recently introduced fly fishing into my long list of hobbies and I highly recommend Mad River Outfitters YouTube series on fly fishing. Out of the many videos I’ve watched (and by many I mean all of them), Brian does a great job at breaking everything down from gear to technique.


I've been watching the Mad River Outfitters videos and have found them to be very helpful!


----------



## Hat Trick

The Orvis learning center and the Orvis Tom Rosenbauer podcast are loaded with solid information


----------



## Hat Trick

Also, it is always a good investment to hire a local fly fishing guide and develop a relationship with the guide. If he/she is a good guide they will be happy to answer questions and point you in the direction of good information sources.


----------



## JoeinAtl

Hat Trick said:


> Also, it is always a good investment to hire a local fly fishing guide and develop a relationship with the guide. If he/she is a good guide they will be happy to answer questions and point you in the direction of good information sources.


If you know a golfer or tennis player, they are not shy to have an occasional or even a regular lesson with a pro. Most fishermen are sure we don't need any lessons.

When I lived in salt water, I tried to fish with my guide friend at least twice a year, and considered it coaching. He would give me one good spot with the understanding that if I ever saw his boat I wouldn't come on it. Some he said I couldn't even let anyone else see me fishing it or fish with anyone local who may come back. Well worth the money.


----------



## Hat Trick

JoeinAtl said:


> If you know a golfer or tennis player, they are not shy to have an occasional or even a regular lesson with a pro. Most fishermen are sure we don't need any lessons.
> 
> When I lived in salt water, I tried to fish with my guide friend at least twice a year, and considered it coaching. He would give me one good spot with the understanding that if I ever saw his boat I wouldn't come on it. Some he said I couldn't even let anyone else see me fishing it or fish with anyone local who may come back. Well worth the money.


Well said. I am a guide, and I try to take a casting lesson once a year from another guide who is a professional casting instructor. Like you said, just like golf, it helps to have someone else give you some tips. We can all improve.


----------



## Seymour fish

JoeinAtl said:


> If you know a golfer or tennis player, they are not shy to have an occasional or even a regular lesson with a pro. Most fishermen are sure we don't need any lessons.
> 
> When I lived in salt water, I tried to fish with my guide friend at least twice a year, and considered it coaching. He would give me one good spot with the understanding that if I ever saw his boat I wouldn't come on it. Some he said I couldn't even let anyone else see me fishing it or fish with anyone local who may come back. Well worth the money.


Take your high forehand volley, and apply it to fly casting. 5 minutes and you’re GTG


----------



## Wesley Haynes

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Prime your lady by taking an inventory of her clothes, shoes, purses and jewelry, vlone apparel and telling her that you will be buying three times that much gear to sling feathers and fur at fish. Don’t forget the boat is a given. If she likes to fish get her started with you here. If you are single you might be better off...haha


The best thing for you will be that you pay somebody else to do this, as this will be cheap and results in fewer nights on the couch.


----------



## Kingfisher67

I live in Santa Rosa Beach and know the folks at Old Florida..actually my daughter worked there for four years while in High school...fantastic shop. So is Orvis. My brother is the fishing manager at Orvis and he also owns Fly Tide 30A...its a casting school set up on the Choctawhatchee Bay. We have a 100' floating dock with 5 stations to cast from. Feel free to reach out and we can get you casting and double hauling in an hour and a half. We also go over everything at the end with a video of your cast. 

Saltwater Fly Fishing School (@fly_tide_30a) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## crboggs

Welcome to the dark side. 

Find a local shop and participate in their events...its the best way to meet others who share the addiction...

Remember...misery loves company. _LOL_


----------



## greyghost61us

Brian at Old Florida in Watercolor will give you a lesson or two. Sky is no longer at Orvis, he used to be one of the teachers there. Last time I was in the Orvis shop they had two gals that were learning to fly fish running that end of the business. A few fly fishermen hang out at Bay Breeze on back beach road on the west end of PCB drinking scotch and smoking cigars at times...they are starting to sell fly fishing gear. There is a fly fishing club in Panama City that gets together from time to time, they have a facebook page, join it. My home waters are PCB though I am gradually moving my fishing east to Wakulla Co.


----------



## dotyhorne

I say, visit your closest fly shop. They’ll have the best recommendation. I recently picked up a Redington Field Kit - Tropical Saltwater and love it. I got a lesson from a gentleman that the shop recommended and it was the best $150 I’ve spent on lessons of any sort. I just moved to Ft. Myers and have an awesome Fly Shop in 239 Flies. They’re awesome. I recent swing by there for a fly box and tippet, they gave me a tip on a local spot. I caught my first fish on the fly, then my second! It was very rewarding. Shop local. Listen as much as you can. Put in the time to learn right. It’s paid off for me I’m my short time with fly fishing.


----------

